
Writing a DOS Clone in 2019 - peter_d_sherman
https://medium.com/@andrewimm/writing-a-dos-clone-in-2019-70eac97ec3e1
======
peter_d_sherman
Also, don't forget this:

[https://github.com/microsoft/MS-DOS](https://github.com/microsoft/MS-DOS)

